# UCWEB 6.2 English Version Translated-Updated 13-Nov-08



## mannuforall (Nov 15, 2008)

Ucweb 6.2 java Eng-New Translated 99.99% Correct (by mannuforall) 
Hi this is the new java English versin ofUCWEB6.2, which I'm hopping completely better translated with translated shortcuts. Plz downloadand, put comments if any error you found.
Original Post - *forum.ucweb.com/viewthread.php?tid=374&extra=page=1 
Direct download link- 
*www.fileupyours.com/view/219532/mannuforall/ucweb6-62-999-70-08092617.rar


----------



## iluckv1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks buddy! UCWEB is good.


----------



## mannuforall (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks friends, 
You're right. Its very nice to brows internet from Ucweb.
Its very stable and fast, easy to use with many advanced features.


----------

